# Traynor YGL 1 combo



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Now this is a reasonalbly priced 15w combo I may be able to get along with. Street price $599. Anyone tried one? 

http://www.traynoramps.com/products.asp?type=3&cat=63&id=436


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I posted a similar thread a couple weeks back, but no one chimed in 

It definitely looks interesting and I'm thinking about grabbing one during yorkville month at L&M.

I _tried_ to try one at L&M Bloor last week, but the floor demo unit wasn't working. I'm hoping they get another one in soon so I can try it out, but having had that happen, I'm a little leery about the QC now. Although, Traynor does have a fantastic warranty, so that helps a bit, but I'd prefer to have a product _not_ clonk out on me rather than have a bulletproof warranty.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I bought one of these two weeks ago. I love it. I was looking for a Blues Jr like combo, but was sold on this puppy. I also have the dark horse with cab and a ycv50. What a great little combo!


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

What a killer little amp. I've never actually played through a Traynor (although the bassist in my band uses them) but this forum is giving me amp GAS. What a Canadian jem

edit: Forgot to mention I've been reading up on the spec's of some of Traynor's models, and I really dig how some gig worthy amps come with headphone jacks for silent practice. Too cool. Wish my current amp had that option.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mud_guy said:


> I bought one of these two weeks ago. I love it. I was looking for a Blues Jr like combo, but was sold on this puppy. I also have the dark horse with cab and a ycv50. What a great little combo!


Did you compare it to the Blues Jr at all? I used to own one and ended up selling because I didn't dig the OD sounds coming from it.

How's the reverb on it? It's a digital reverb, so I'm not sure if I'll like it as much as a good ol' spring 'verb.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> Did you compare it to the Blues Jr at all? I used to own one and ended up selling because I didn't dig the OD sounds coming from it.
> 
> How's the reverb on it? It's a digital reverb, so I'm not sure if I'll like it as much as a good ol' spring 'verb.


Do you mean that you used to have a blues jr? I'm quite familiar with the blues jr as a jam buddy has one and I play it quite a bit. The YGL-1 has sweet overdrive on all "voicings" and it seems to overdrive much easier than the dark horse I have (certainly on the pure and u.s. modes). I was leary of the digital reverb too, but it sounds great. It's a belton module, and from what I can glean from the internet is that they are owned/distributed by the same folks that do the accutronics spring reverb that is in many modern traynor amps.

I really like the three voicing thing that traynor is doing with their amps now...I was never that happy with the overdrive on my ycv50 (too gainy) and the clean was difficult to break up without blowing up my basement.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mud_guy said:


> Do you mean that you used to have a blues jr? I'm quite familiar with the blues jr as a jam buddy has one and I play it quite a bit. The YGL-1 has sweet overdrive on all "voicings" and it seems to overdrive much easier than the dark horse I have (certainly on the pure and u.s. modes). I was leary of the digital reverb too, but it sounds great. It's a belton module, and from what I can glean from the internet is that they are owned/distributed by the same folks that do the accutronics spring reverb that is in many modern traynor amps.
> 
> I really like the three voicing thing that traynor is doing with their amps now...I was never that happy with the overdrive on my ycv50 (too gainy) and the clean was difficult to break up without blowing up my basement.


Yeah, it's supposed to be the same reverb circuit that Malekko uses in their Spring Chicken pedal and that BYOC clones for their reverb. People seem to dig the Spring Chicken for it's "cluck," which is what I'm looking for in a reverb anyway.

How is the solo boost? Does it really add very much volume, or just more gain and drive?


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> Yeah, it's supposed to be the same reverb circuit that Malekko uses in their Spring Chicken pedal and that BYOC clones for their reverb. People seem to dig the Spring Chicken for it's "cluck," which is what I'm looking for in a reverb anyway.
> 
> How is the solo boost? Does it really add very much volume, or just more gain and drive?


With regards to the solo boost, it depends on how much overdrive you have the amp set to prior to hitting the boost. If it is clean or just about to break up, the boost adds a bit of volume and more breakup. If it is dirty, it gets more dirty. On my les paul, it is about the same amount of volume increase as going from 6 to 10 on the volume knob. 
-c


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mud_guy said:


> With regards to the solo boost, it depends on how much overdrive you have the amp set to prior to hitting the boost. If it is clean or just about to break up, the boost adds a bit of volume and more breakup. If it is dirty, it gets more dirty. On my les paul, it is about the same amount of volume increase as going from 6 to 10 on the volume knob.
> -c


thanks for the info! I think I'm gonna order myself one


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Is it still made in Canada?..or is this another Chinesse import?...the ONE thing i hate about Traynor..and it's why the companie will never go further then it's going now..is their design...Man their look sucks...IMHO doh..sure some folks like the square box look.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

al3d said:


> Is it still made in Canada?..or is this another Chinesse import?...the ONE thing i hate about Traynor..and it's why the companie will never go further then it's going now..is their design...Man their look sucks...IMHO doh..sure some folks like the square box look.


Handmade in Canada

I like the look. Most of the amps I see in the the music stores I visit are square boxes. Except maybe this one:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I met to say the Square Box Look..wich means no finess to it..no real design or else to it. 



mud_guy said:


> Handmade in Canada
> 
> I like the look. Most of the amps I see in the the music stores I visit are square boxes. Except maybe this one:


----------



## Thinline (Jan 17, 2007)

Just a suggestions to try the dark horse first, the design is not everyone's cup of tea but I find the switchable output invaluable.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I haven't played this one, but I have played the dark horse and another modern Traynor tube amp. The new stuff is good, but one of my old bassmate's smokes them. Simple circuit, good tubes = better tone IMO. When you consider my bassmate is less money. it's a no brainier to me.

TG


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd love to compare this amp with my Carvin V16, which is very much the same.

I was at L&M in Cambridge yesterday, they had this amp in stock. While I had zero time to try stuff out, it did seem very well built, and 'oozed' tone from just it's looks alone.

Nice amp.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Not a bad price I suppose.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Not a bad price I suppose.


I find it a rather fair price in today's market. Unfortunately there is a limit to my budget but this seems to fit.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Al, it says "Hand built in North America" on the page, oh ya!

I think that I'll grab one of these units.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

al3d said:


> Is it still made in Canada?..or is this another Chinesse import?...the ONE thing i hate about Traynor..and it's why the companie will never go further then it's going now..is their design...Man their look sucks...IMHO doh..sure some folks like the square box look.


I'm one of those people! 

I love that is looks kind of old school and unassuming. I hate those Hughes and Kettner and Diezel amps with all the lights and crap. The only light-up amp I like are the Bad Cats, even those are one the borderline of gaudy.

I guess Traynor is playing up the vintage appeal of their older amps like the YGM3. 



traynor_garnet said:


> I haven't played this one, but I have played the dark horse and another modern Traynor tube amp. The new stuff is good, but one of my old bassmate's smokes them. Simple circuit, good tubes = better tone IMO. When you consider my bassmate is less money. it's a no brainier to me.
> 
> TG


Haha, I bet it does! I have my an old YBA2 head that I love too, but I'm looking for a combo. I also like the added features on this compared to the old bassmates, like the reverb and loop (even though I won't use it) and the solo boost.

I wouldn't necessarily get a YGM-3 because it would be too loud for what I'm looking for and the bassmates don't have reverb (and I don't have a reverb pedal anymore).

This kinda just fits right into what I want and has what I'm looking for.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

I bought one of these this past weekend. Loudest 15w tube amp I've played. Awesome tone - really, that's it. Brought it to a blues jam last Sat and it cut through a pretty loud mix very well. Very happy with it. I wasn't looking for a 15w tube amp, but bought it anyway.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

bluesguitar1972 said:


> I bought one of these this past weekend. Loudest 15w tube amp I've played. Awesome tone - really, that's it. Brought it to a blues jam last Sat and it cut through a pretty loud mix very well. Very happy with it. I wasn't looking for a 15w tube amp, but bought it anyway.


Now that's what I wanna hear


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I put two quick samples together of this amp. One on the U.S. channel and one on the Brit channel. Pardon the playing. Recorded with a crappy old Radio Shack Mic.

U.S.

[video=youtube;1sO3uqbj_Ag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sO3uqbj_Ag[/video]

Brit

[video=youtube;QsiDvmVwvlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsiDvmVwvlc[/video]


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

al3d said:


> Is it still made in Canada?..or is this another Chinesse import?...the ONE thing i hate about Traynor..and it's why the companie will never go further then it's going now..is their design...Man their look sucks...IMHO doh..sure some folks like the square box look.


I actually like that look a lot. It looks like the old Bassmate combo.


----------

